# 19 MAY 2021 - Ow



## Leo Bonhart (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Angry Shoes (May 19, 2021)

Embrace the pink


----------



## Takodachi (May 19, 2021)

its really been over 3 years, hasnt it


----------



## Blasterisk (May 19, 2021)

Guys, crypto is a surefire way to keep your money safe and is NOT a speculative currency.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 19, 2021)

>check /biz/



Crypto is so fun and cool! Stress and losing money, creating nothing, wasting resources, empowering chinkfarms, fun fun fun!


----------



## TerminalTryHard (May 19, 2021)

Anyone else having problems with coinbase? I can't buy the dip lol


----------



## shameful existence (May 19, 2021)

Bought some $3 Tezos. When the panic was such that I was thinking of selling my most embarrassing coins, the exchanges went down, so I'm all good.


----------



## Angry Shoes (May 19, 2021)

TerminalTryHard said:


> Anyone else having problems with coinbase? I can't buy the dip lol


This isn't financial advice, but this feels a lot like 2018 and I'd encourage you to wait a few days at least.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (May 19, 2021)

Lol line go down


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (May 19, 2021)

The fields of pink are very enjoyable to watch. Good time to buy if you can brave the $300 gas fees.

Edit: If you're really feeling paranoid, wait few days. Some coins are already recovering though.


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (May 19, 2021)

So is this a good time to buy the dip?


----------



## FatalTater (May 19, 2021)

It's going to go back up. Just wait.


----------



## tehpope (May 19, 2021)

Jesus christ. At least I didn't invest everything I owned into crypto lol.

A bit of a shock when I checked my coinbase account this morning.


----------



## PaleTay (May 19, 2021)

I'm half expecting the governments of the world to intentionally tank crypto at some point, maybe that's now.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 19, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> The fields of pink are very enjoyable to watch. Good time to buy if you can brave the $300 gas fees.
> 
> Edit: If you're really feeling paranoid, wait few days. Some coins are already recovering though.











						Tether reaches new lows in quest to avoid being audited - CoinGeek
					

Never forget that Tether used to tell you that it was 100% backed by U.S. currency, and it was only after an New York Attorney General investigation forced its hand that it ever admitted this wasn’t the case.




					coingeek.com
				




I am feeling VERY paranoid atm


----------



## Quixotic Man (May 19, 2021)

So what triggered the crash this time? Some guy in China trip over a power cord or something?  Threat of an actual Tether audit? Witches accidentally sacrifice the wrong goat? Crypto pricing is amazingly esoteric.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 19, 2021)

Quixotic Man said:


> So what triggered the crash this time? Some guy in China trip over a power cord or something?  Threat of an actual Tether audit? Witches accidentally sacrifice the wrong goat? Crypto pricing is amazingly esoteric.


It was a perfect storm I think. Fears over Tether, Musk tweeting, the DDoS of shit coins on the Ethereum network, people who had large stacks staring at a massive profit and deciding to take it, the whole shebang.


----------



## 419 (May 19, 2021)

Tangentially related news in light of the date at which this took place (only a day prior).









						China bans financial, payment institutions from cryptocurrency business
					

China has banned financial institutions and payment companies from providing services related to cryptocurrency transactions, and warned investors against speculative crypto trading.




					www.reuters.com
				





			https://archive.ph/jRUyT
		




> China bans financial, payment institutions from cryptocurrency business​
> China has banned financial institutions and payment companies from providing services related to cryptocurrency transactions, and warned investors against speculative crypto trading.
> 
> It was China’s latest attempt to clamp down on what was a burgeoning digital trading market. Under the ban, such institutions, including banks and online payments channels, must not offer clients any service involving cryptocurrency, such as registration, trading, clearing and settlement, three industry bodies said in a joint statement on Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 19, 2021)

The only functions these stupid fake coins serve is to enrich criminals and make faithful spergs sleep at night.

That is all.


----------



## Save Goober (May 19, 2021)

419 said:


> Tangentially related news in light of the date at which this took place (only a day prior).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lugenpresse at it again, this is not new news.









						China Reiterates Crypto Bans From 2013 and 2017
					

Regulators cite the dangers of speculative trading.




					www.coindesk.com


----------



## Vapid_Idiot (May 19, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> The only functions these stupid fake coins serve is to enrich criminals and make faithful spergs sleep at night.
> 
> That is all.


Sure, because fiat currency does not do the same exact thing you are describing


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 19, 2021)

Vapid_Idiot said:


> Sure, because fiat currency does not do the same exact thing you are describing



I can buy things other than corporate hostages with fiat currency.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 19, 2021)

This is starting to look like a classic asset bubble collapse. If it is we are in the denial phase and the next phase will be to wipe out all gains on the year.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 19, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> This is starting to look like a classic asset bubble collapse. If it is we are in the denial phase and the next phase will be to wipe out all gains on the year.



Like any religion, it will bounce back.


----------



## Conn4618 (May 20, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> This is starting to look like a classic asset bubble collapse. If it is we are in the denial phase and the next phase will be to wipe out all gains on the year.


Couldn't wish it more, I just want to accumulate as much as I can at a discount.


----------



## IzTotallyLegit (May 20, 2021)

I bought just before the peak, and crashed out just before the crash. I only made $100 profit, but I came out ahead. Yey!


----------



## surprisemfka (May 20, 2021)

Takodachi said:


> its really been over 3 years, hasnt it


It's been 3 years but the cryptosphere hasn't really changed, it's just got bigger, more speculative shitcoins, and it's Elon Musk instead of John Mcafee.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 20, 2021)

Looking like we may be out of the woods. Seeing reports the hedge funds have bought the current dip.


----------



## Vapid_Idiot (May 21, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> I can buy things other than corporate hostages with fiat currency.


Right, because hackers would be dumb enough to ask for bitcoin for 'corporate hostages', the single most traceable currency in the world

You must have been born yesterday to believe that shit


----------



## knobslobbin (May 21, 2021)

You can always tell the newbies to crypto.  Did you think buying low and selling high was easy? LOL

Bitcoin is dead! Long live bitcoin!


----------



## TerminalTryHard (May 21, 2021)

Do dips normally last this long?


----------



## Leo Bonhart (May 21, 2021)

TerminalTryHard said:


> Do dips normally last this long?


How does 2 1/2 years sound?


----------



## TerminalTryHard (May 21, 2021)

Leo Bonhart said:


> How does 2 1/2 years sound?


Shheeeeit


----------

